# LED Lighting sub-forum of Indoor Growing



## 206 (Mar 1, 2009)

Due to the explosion of popularity in LED's with the introduction of 3rd generation tri-band technology, I would love to see an "LED Lighting" sub forum of Indoor Growing, just like there is a "CFL Lighting" one now.


----------



## smartbadguy (Mar 1, 2009)

Led suck ballz


----------



## 206 (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for your insightful and well-written comment, I'm sure they will consider the strength of your argument during the decision making process.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Mar 4, 2009)

I second 206's suggestion. LED is the future of indoor gardening.

"Maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but soon, and for the rest of your life."


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Mar 4, 2009)

I mean, this way all the LED "chatter" can be sequestered to one sub-forum. I'd think it'd be a welcome thing for the community, except for the obstructionists who would see it as too much validation for something so unproven or "shit" as some like to say.

It's really more about the green revolution, carbon footprints, and PUR-Watt efficiency, and, ahem, resin production.

Open the sub-forum._ Please!?_


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 26, 2009)

we really do need a led growers sub forum and another great idea would be is to start a led growers club.u guys up for it.
just because there are people hatin on the leds there are verymany people interested in this new technology.By the way check out my led cloning box the pics should be on my profile.


----------



## ol man (Apr 27, 2009)

Nah.......led's don't suck, plus it's not in the near future, that they will be on the market for growers, the time is now........
1. How about effeciency?

Led lights produce light in the red and blue spectra which plants use for photosyenthesis.

2. How about simplicity of use?

Led lights are installed into light bulb sockets. Virtually no relfectors, ballasts, or cooling fans are required.

3. How about temps?

While the lights are warm when touched, they're cool enough that you can grow a crop directly underneath them. In addition, led's will not generate significant levels of heat, which will save in cooling costs.

4. How about versatility?

If you want to enhance just vegatative growth, use only the blue led lights. The red leds can be used to promote fruiting and flowering. Or, if you want both aspects of plant growth use red/blue led combination.

5. How about noise? 

Leds do not have the hum associated with ballasts in fluorescent or hid lamps. They are completely silent.

6. How about life span?

Average life of a led bulb lasts 7-10 years.

7. How about wattage?

Replace a 100 watts of hid lights with only 10-20 watts of leds......huh........? Da yum!!!!!

Check high times...............!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cali grower go public.......june 2009 edition, " and i quote....."cali grower recommends growing with mh or hps lighting over led's unless you grow in a hot place......" 
so, what conditions are you growing in? We already know that the hps and mh lights put out heat and can help or hurt your environment, depending on temp settings.......

Go farther to the back of the edition and see.........growl led inc.
600watts of led equal to 2000!!!!!watts of hps-$2300.00
300watts of led equal to 1000!!!!! Watts of hps-$1200.00
120watts of led equal to 60o!!!!! Watts of hps-$475.00
90 watts of led equal to 400!!!!! Watts of hps-$350.00
90wattseffiecient of led equal to 400!!!! Watts of hps-$400.00
50 watts of led equal to 250!!!!! Watts of hps-$199.00
and even more.......
Plus you can use them with other lighting, including hps or hids if you choose and focussed spectrum light that your plants really use during vegging and flowering.

And research has already begun and has shown testing results that prove led's grow better that metal halides....

You only need around 30% of the wattage a metal halide uses in the form of an led to produce the same or better results.......the question is, when will people(not all growers), stop talking about what someone else has told them and do the math and the research and conduct their own experiments to arrive to the truth......all of lights have their advantages and disadvantages. But the only real disadvantage led's have, are that they go dim after a long, long period of use. But that is an understatement compared to hids and hps, that can explode and leak mercury and destroy your crops and cause you to have to disperse from your property, not to mention the energy cost, not to mention the steps you have to take, to reduce the heat they generate in your grow room.........leds don't suck, you do.......im the knowledge activist............ol man......peace everybody, and i would definitely get down with a led and true wisdom sub forum.........


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 27, 2009)

Thjanks for the great article ol man very inspiring and thank you for your input into the subject.


----------



## repvip (Apr 27, 2009)

This is a good idea!

I for one am on the front lines burning up the newest LED's making great headway!

I couldn't be more impressed!

I'm not too keen on starting a thread or journal about it... but you can see some pics in my album section to see I'm not full of shit 

I would be more interested in doing so if there were a specific forum though so no haters stumble upon it hehe I swear if I hear one more 'LEDs suck' comment!!!


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 27, 2009)

hey repvip that is looking good i am guessing the plants at the edge of where the hid an leds meet are doing beutifully


----------



## repvip (Apr 27, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> hey repvip that is looking good i am guessing the plants at the edge of where the hid an leds meet are doing beutifully


Yeah it works out pretty well since those ones are on the left and will end up againts that left wall eventually 

There is definitely a little overlap for those lefties.


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 27, 2009)

yeah i will be waiting for updates on ur grows too


----------



## repvip (Apr 28, 2009)

This would give us a place to post LED DIY guides as well. It is finally starting to be affordable to build an LED fixture for about $400-600 that is very comparable to or better than the mass-produced high-powered ones currently on the market that are easily $1400...

And now that I'm thinking of building my own I've gotten confused on whether the white LEDs have really caught on or not? It started as red or blue, then came red/blue ratios, then came red/blue/orange (or dark red) tri-bands, where do the white LEDs fit in? Red/Orange/Blue/White combo?


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 28, 2009)

um i have actually found someone that manufcturs white led ufos i think they are 50-watts


----------



## repvip (Apr 28, 2009)

bleedintears said:


> um i have actually found someone that manufcturs white led ufos i think they are 50-watts


Right... so how do they compare to the 3rd generation tri-bands? Are these considered 4th gen?That's odd going down from 90watts to 50...


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 28, 2009)

no the wgite ons are putting out like 2000 lumens per sq.ft i am gueesing they were originally made for like fishy tanks and crap but i might pick some up for cloning the cheap panels suck lol


----------



## repvip (Apr 28, 2009)

agreed the lower wattage led panels suck!

I was under the impression the white LEDs, more specifically the warm white, were close to the wavelength of some of the red LEDs and were significantly brighter/cheaper (since they are so much more common) so peeps were starting to incorporate them into their LED arrays...

I'm picturing a sub-forum with NICE stickies of DIY LED builds and other good info--all in on easy place to find.


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 28, 2009)

hellz yeah i can write up a couple of diys i have made a couple of arrays but they are low budget just kinda little desk top grow lights for like offices or kitchen couters. but they are cool


----------



## 206 (Apr 30, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of support out there for an LED sub-forum...just sayin.


----------



## bleedintears (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah np thanks for postin this thread i was think about making one myself but you beat me to it


----------



## bleedintears (May 2, 2009)

sorry i have to re word that thank you 206 for opening up this thread ..by the way you rainforst grow looks beautiful.Oh and if ne one cares i just finished harveting and trimming part of my crop the total was113.9 grams wet


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 12, 2009)

bump for the led forum


----------



## goliath (Jun 15, 2009)

I think the LED forum is a great idea. from my understanding, as LED users, we should try to show successful flowering using LEDs. I think we are all in agreement LEDs have many times over in these forums shown their Veg capacity. as someone just starting out with LEDs i want to learn if i can get thick and frosty nug without supplemental non LED lighting. i have been out of the country a few weeks and will be again soon, if someone already has some epic LED flowering photos and setup descriptions fill me in!


----------



## darkdestruction420 (Jun 15, 2009)

agreed its a good idea, anyone know anyone they could message who could do it?


----------



## Treeth (Jun 15, 2009)

Tis time...

You know... since that incredible tri band technology shit came out.

Hey look ma... TriBand! ... that must be the brightest red blue and orange I have ever seen!


oh and...

The first person to reach a gram per watt with dees gets a sticky!


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 15, 2009)

sounds good who is up to the challenge??? 
i am currently only using 15 watt panles and bulbs but i will give it a shot..
I will post when i get that grow show up and running.


----------



## bleedintears (Jun 21, 2009)

ok treeth i am going to be trying this challenge like i said.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/205891-poor-attempt-1grm-per-watt-led-challenge.html#post2639754
there is the link and it can also be found in my sig


----------



## MARS1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I am new to the Culture, I know nothing. But very interested in *LE**D * I would like to ask where can I start looking for a good reliable site for *LE**D* Panels. What can you say about the, UFO, Supernova, SunShine System, Growl LED Inc. Purple Mountain Organics, They all carry *LE**D* Thank You Very much! It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## GrowGreenGreen (Jul 19, 2009)

Mars1, you didn't mention Theoreme Innovation's SmartLamps. Check my sig.


----------

